# Chennai Dealers & Vendors List - Please contribute



## Cicero (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey guys,
   A few months ago I had been searching all around the net for good computer shops in Chennai. I couldn't really gather much info. Im making this thread so that we have a list of good and recommended ones. I'm also planning to put PC parts dealers list for Chennai. 

   If you guys know any good shops or have bought from one, please post the name, address and the phone number here. Since I hope to make this list proper with the cheapest stores, I am running it in 4 different forums : Thinkdigit.com, Tech2 Forums and Chip India forums. I'll keep this post updated with all the info.

Ok here I go :
Shops I have visited :
Supreme Computers,
Majestic plaza, No.18, 
Narasingapuram Street,
 Mountroad
Ph: 42149380/1/2

These guys are an authority in PCs. They have above 5 shops in India.
Rating : 4.75/5 ( I have seen better prices)

Mercy Electronics,
[SIZE=-1]No. w-101,2nd Avenue,
Anna Nagar, Roundtana,
2nd Avenue,
Chennai - 102[/SIZE]
Phone : [SIZE=-1]044 26200783

Thats it for now..
Please contribute your known and recommended shops.
[/SIZE]*
Cicero 
*


----------



## mskgadv (Feb 7, 2008)

Challenger Computer,
839 A, Heera Market
1st Floor
Narasingapuram Street, Anna Salai
Anna Salai
Chennai - 600002
*Landmark: *Opposite Karnataka Bank Ltd.
*Phone: *044- 28591551 , 28593223.

Best low prices and free assembling 
rating 4.75/5


----------



## Cicero (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for that mskgadv 

I am surprised to see no other replies. Expected more....


----------



## navino87 (Feb 9, 2008)

I usually buy from Delta Peripherals Chennai…   
  G-12, Nakoda  Plaza, No.17, Narasingapuram St., Mount Rd., Chennai – 600002

  *www.deltapage.com/


----------

